# Ford based Winnebago



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Where can I purchase exhaust manifold gasket, ford 7.5l petrol?


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Try Duncan at >> Star Spangled Spanner <<. He'll be able to get one for you.


----------

